# Starting to get a little more productive



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

nights have started getting more productive for us lately, here's a few we've caught the past few nights

all on peanut butter at my favorite pay lake, beer was my good luck charm, ask me i'll give you GPS locations i love giving up spots


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on catching fish out of a paylake .


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks i like to fish paylakes because its more of a challenge than river fishing


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I need to know, crunchy or plain penut butter????

You aint fooling me, those fish look to healthy to be paylake fish

Please pm me your exact location on the river, I promise I wont fish there


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

it MUST be SMOOTH PEANUT BUTTER! 

why PM?! i'll just post for everyone to see!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

We used to catch cats on peanut butter all the time but anymore I think they've switched over to jelly.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, what a liar Korey is! I saw him catch those out of my kiddie pool behind my house using Gummi worms!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i was gunna try my new secret bait, the almighty chaco taco..but i got hungry on the way down and ate it...maybe next time


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

try cookie dough ice cream sometime, its my secret bait!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are nuts. I would never give away my secret bait... Well what the heck, why not. I havent fished this year anyways.....

-20 Pieces Fresh Rabbit Droppings (FRESH... that's the only reason we have a pet rabbit)
-2 Ounces Ainse Oil
-1 Pack Strawberry Jello

-Mix, then freeze.
-Take out of the freezer pack right before you hook up.
-Soak the rabbit dropping in your mouth for 2 minutes, then add two droppings per hook.
-Sit Back And Get Ready To Fight A Big One


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I heard if you chum with catnip and beer they get the munchies, and beer makes anything look good!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> You guys are nuts. I would never give away my secret bait... Well what the heck, why not. I havent fished this year anyways.....
> 
> -20 Pieces Fresh Rabbit Droppings (FRESH... that's the only reason we have a pet rabbit)
> -2 Ounces Ainse Oil
> ...


so thats what we seen flathunter munchin on one night, it looked like rabbit poop too! he was downing those things like reeses peices!!#


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

"richard you never told me you were a dick"

nice double post on pics, i dont know about the rabbit turds but the fish were caught by one


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I know who the whole post is directed towards but I cant argue with ignorance


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GMRcatman said:


> Man, what a liar Korey is! I saw him catch those out of my kiddie pool behind my house


Man, your nuts! It wasn't the kiddie pool, it was *Semi-Former-But Never Really Was- Secret Spot #77*. It's marked as such on the new GMR raiver maps provided by the Miami Valley Conseravancy Distrcit... AKA: _Fishermen Haters Local 101_.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Man, your nuts! It wasn't the kiddie pool, it was *Semi-Former-But Never Really Was- Secret Spot #77*. It's marked as such on the new GMR raiver maps provided by the Miami Valley Conseravancy Distrcit... AKA: _Fishermen Haters Local 101_.


lol i think that should be the conservancy's new name on these boards


----------

